# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Giúp em mua máy pc với mấy anh ơi!!!!!!

## encomvn

Em muốn mua một pc để bàn, em thấy bên Phong Vũ có bán máy bộ cấu hình như sau:
*Compaq Presario CQ2011L (735AA)* 
- Intel Atom 330 (D) 2x 1.6GHz - 1M
- Intel Chipset 945GC Express
- DDRII 2.0GB
- HDD 160GB SATA
- Intel GMA 950 upto 224MB
- DVD-RW
- Monitor LCD WF1907
- Card Reader 6.1
- LAN 10/100 
- Keyboard + Mouse
- OS Option

Giá là : 7,400,000VND
Máy bộ trên với giá tiền như vậy thì hợp lý chưa mấy anh?
Có anh nào biết xin cho em ý kiến nhé.Nếu các anh biết nơi nào bán phải chăng hơn xin giới thiệu giúp em nhé. Em ở TP HCM, Quận Tân Bình. nick yahoo: [email protected]

----------


## vmb_thaibui

Giá cỡ đó là cũng được rồi đó bạn, vì cấu hình cũng khá cao, máy của bạn là quá ngon rồi:lick:
http://ballit.come.vn

----------


## hongkhanh

7,400,000VND mà xài atom cũng ko có ngon. Cái này mà xài core 2 duo thì ok lắm

----------


## saolaikhong

Em cũng muốn cài core 2 duo lắm,anh có biết bộ cấu hình mạnh hơn không vì em chơi game cũng nhiều,cám ơn các anh nhé![IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## kowalsky

CPU: Core 2 Duo 2.8GHz
Main: ASUS P5KPL/AM
Ram: KingMax 2GB
HDD: Seagate 160GB
DVD ASUS
Mouse+Chuột quang
Case+nguồn
LCD LG 17 inch
cấu hình này vừa tiền và chơi game cũng hơi bị ghê đấy... 
7tr5 thì nên xài Core2Duo đi mua Atom cùi lắm

----------


## nguyenanhthuoc

Thằng Julian có bị hâm ko.Một con chíp Dual 2.8GHZ đã 128 USD rồi .Với 7 triệu rươĩ mà đồi xài cấu hình như vậy.
1 bộ tầm đấy tiền theo anh thì dùng cấu hình này là tốt
chíp E5200( cache 2x2M)
main gigabyte G31 S2L
ram 2G
DVD RW
HDD 160G
case+ power 500W
Monitor samsung 933NX
mouse+ Key

----------


## tebaogoc

CPU: Core 2 Duo E7400
Main: intel ac tích hợp 384M la dc
Ram: KingMax 2GB
HDD: Seagate 250GB
DVD SÁMUNG
Mouse+Chuột quang
Case+nguồn
LCD LG 17 inch
them mot it tien nua la dc

----------


## jpsakura98

> Thằng Julian có bị hâm ko.Một con chíp Dual 2.8GHZ đã 128 USD rồi .Với 7 triệu rươĩ mà đồi xài cấu hình như vậy.
> 1 bộ tầm đấy tiền theo anh thì dùng cấu hình này là tốt
> chíp E5200( cache 2x2M)
> main gigabyte G31 S2L
> ram 2G
> DVD RW
> HDD 160G
> case+ power 500W
> Monitor samsung 933NX
> mouse+ Key


không điên chút nào... Đây là cấu hình không LCD của mình chỉ có 5m3 mà thôi Bạn nên xem xét kĩ lại đi nhá.

----------


## mapvnn

Tui cũng mua một máy Core 2 duo 2.4Ghz ram 512 card man hình 256 chỉ có 7,5 triệu thôi
thông số : main board P5GC-MX/1333
Chipset core 2 duo E4600 2.4Ghz
RAM 512
CARD MAN HÌNH 256 
HDD 80G
mouse + key + màn hình SyncMaster 793MG
Chạy Game cũng tốt lắm

----------

